

Very Good Advice From Bill Watterson, in Comic Strip Form - maalyex
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2013/08/27/bill_watterson_s_cartoonist_s_advice_in_comic_form_by_zen_pencils_aka_gavin.html

======
infinite_snoop
Link to the original image source: [http://zenpencils.com/comic/128-bill-
watterson-a-cartoonists...](http://zenpencils.com/comic/128-bill-watterson-a-
cartoonists-advice/)

